# Advice On How To Go Above & Beyond During My First 2 Trail Days At A Reputable Arborculture Company



## 508woodsman (Mar 1, 2018)

I am asking for suggestions on how to go above & beyond during my two trial days (next Tuesday & Wensdsy) at a very reputable Arborculture Company (it has benefits, insurance, support for furthering my education through schooling & certifications, and is basicly an all around 5 star elite proffesional company).

This is probably the best chance I have ever gotten to better myself & set forth on a road towards a proffesional career in Treework.

I had an interview & it went well, I told my potential boss that I am very new to treework but that I am very willing and motivated to learn.

I have two paid trail days next week, and one of the guys I have done groundsman work for before told me to study study study & go above & beyond and really demonstrate that I have a good brain on my shoulders and can work hard.

I have also been doing work for another Climber/Arborist who has taught me quite a bit and is even willing to take me on his crew for the duration of this 2018 treework season and teach me everything he knows, an informal apprenticeship.

There have also been two mentors in my life who were both veteran tree cutters & woodsmen, they taught me quite a bit as well.

I am in great shape, 150lbs, and 5'11". I have done a lot of free climbing for fun, but mainly train bridges, radio & water towers. I have also been an outdoorsman for my whole life.

Basicly I am confident that I have the capability & potential to work my way from the ground up, but this is crunch time.

I have been reading articles online, reviewing safety measures and hazard reduction, been practicing my knots (bowline knots, marling knots, etc.). I have been practicing at home & at my current job getting more comfortable with chainsaws (at work we have STHIL gas saws, at home I just have a crasftsman 14" 2.5 HP chainsaw, I got it cheap secondhand & have been using it to practice my bucking & felling cuts).

I know my hand signals, how to always keep an eye & maintain communication with the climber, Always look up, & I know how to efficiently chip downed leads & brush.

I've also gotten a bunch of books out at the local library on climbing , arborculture & climbing knots.

Are there any other suggestions anyone has to give me to excell on my 2 trial days?

Being hired by this company definitely gives me the potential to better myself & alter the course of my life for the better.

Any tips, suggestions and advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 1, 2018)

Yeah relax , first off, don't try to impress just give them honest effort, show up 15 mins early not an hour and have your work boots , clothes on . If asked a question and you do actually know the answer, then answer, if not tell them so. Try not to appear overly anxious but do appear interested in learning.

Now wait 2 paid trial as ? Ground dude?


----------



## 508woodsman (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks, yeah I'm gonna keep it real and not try to impress, i told the arborist who interviewed me straight off the bat that I am still pretty green to this type of work. I'll stay cool calm & collected, I guess I just gotta see it as another day of groundsman work at my current job. And 15 minutes early, that sounds good. 

Yep, they're giving me 2 trail days doing groundwork, fine by me as I'm getting paid the same wages as my current gig. 

Thanks Ropensaddle


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 1, 2018)

What are "trail days"? Doing cleanup work on trails?


----------



## 508woodsman (Mar 1, 2018)

Trial*


----------



## treebilly (Mar 1, 2018)

First day I’d be 30 minutes early just because I takes a few minutes to go over a few things before any thing else goes on. Introductions and such. Figure out what they want you to do first thing in the morning. My crew shows up 15 minutes before start time, puts personal stuff in the trucks, starts them and then go to clock in and get further instructions. We roll out within five minutes of our scheduled start time most days. On the job, figure out what is expected from you. Don’t be afraid to ask questions about what anyone is doing. Hopefully someone will give you an answer. Not only does this show interest but can help you learn their SOP.


----------



## Rudedog (Mar 1, 2018)

Good luck. I wanted to post well wishes in your thread so I get notice when you report back with how things go for you. It's been a long time since I have auditioned for a new position. This sounds like a great opportunity for you.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Mar 1, 2018)

1 Stay off your phone
2 If there is nothing going on, pick up a rake


----------



## 661Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Good luck just be yourself and be honest about your skillset. Work your ass off stay safe.. please let us know how it goes. Joe


----------



## 508woodsman (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone, all you told me has been noted. Also, I am glad spelling is not a crucial skill in groundsman work, but i'm definitely going to use spellcheck next time I post. Trial days not Trail days, gotta watch out for those homophones.


----------



## 661Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Talk to text always gets me


----------



## Del_ (Mar 2, 2018)

Two days isn't much time to show your stuff, and if you try it will likely not go over well.

Be sure to have wood chipper protocols down pat!

Pack a conservative lunch and your daily water.

If you have a hardhat and glasses that meet ANSI standards, take them. Bring good work gloves but not brand spanking new ones.

Don't wear your favorite Black Sabbath sweatshirt.

You are naturally going to be curious about things a highly trained tree crew do. As it sounds like you are going to be on a production crew those two days I suggest you not tie up personal with your curiosity. They've got stuff to do and maybe you can catch an explanation in the truck on the way home.

Keep your head down.

Show up only ten or fifteen minutes early. Management has lots to do in the morning and doesn't have time for a lot else. For instance the boss may have just found out that the jobs scheduled for the day are not working out as planned.

Take ribbing by the crew that you are a newby at this polished tree crew stuff. They are just trying to lay down a pecking order. Those lowest on the pecking may be the ones hardest on you. After you get on the crew you can work that out. Be humble like a monk. No spinning wheel kicks.

Keep your head down is worth repeating.


----------



## jomoco (Mar 2, 2018)

Can you footlock n get around without gaffs?

Any good with a throwbag?

Jomoco


----------



## 661Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Another good thing is to feel them out see what they're like see if they're all a bunch of stuck stuck up fake it till you make it types or if they really know there ****


----------



## jomoco (Mar 2, 2018)

Big shots are an excellent bit of kit for any pro climber, particularly aspiring pro climbers!

Jomoco


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 2, 2018)

508woodsman said:


> Thanks, yeah I'm gonna keep it real and not try to impress, i told the arborist who interviewed me straight off the bat that I am still pretty green to this type of work. I'll stay cool calm & collected, I guess I just gotta see it as another day of groundsman work at my current job. And 15 minutes early, that sounds good.
> 
> Yep, they're giving me 2 trail days doing groundwork, fine by me as I'm getting paid the same wages as my current gig.
> 
> Thanks Ropensaddle


Ok if doing ground work a few things will make you shine, as your asked to get something from the truck make a mental note of where and how its placed what has been taken off the truck etc. Nothing is worse than leaving gear behind and yup your gonna catch hell for it if it does. If your a great groundman you will keep the ground organized and know where everything is at ,at all times . If you know how and when to let a piece run and bring to a slow stop or run it to get it below the climber you will become invaluable! Obviously chipping and dragging brush is a given and you don't sound like your scared of work but don't be. You must learn when to get a piece and not dilly dally in the drop zone climbers are often in precarious positions and used energy to get there and hate waiting for you. If it sounds like us climbers are whinny sobs expecting you to kiss ass don't let it get you down because sometimes we are and sometimes we are just seeing wtf your made of! You also must learn to keep his rope tails untangled and out of the drop zone and drag zone we hate seeing you drag brush with the tail of our climb rope toward a chipper! When lowering limbs keep a good eye out for not hanging the piece up in forks on its way down and have a pruner pole and use the hook not the blade to pull it clear of crotches ,roofs etc. Don't expect to do all this in 2 days its merely arming you towards the goal of being a great groundy.If you see the piece will become lodged stop it way before it gets to that point and if there is another groundy hook it and pull clear before lowering. One thing, at the end of the day don't try to roll up the ropes unless specifically told to but be ready to cart them to the truck. Double and tripple check everything is put back where it goes let the boss know you have double checked and to your knowledge everything is back on the truck !


----------



## ATH (Mar 2, 2018)

Some good advice already given. The few that occurred to me reading the OP:
1) Leave your "expertise" behind. Doesn't sound like there is anything there to be the reason they are hiring you. Not that the experience isn't important, but you even recognized you are not an expert. Instead, go in with a learning attitude.
2) If you want to advance in your career as a climber, the most important thing to learn is about trees. (at least in my opinion). Remember, the point is NOT to climb a tree. The point is to care for (or remove) the tree. Climbing is only the tool. Too many hacks out there that think because they have the ability to get into a tree (whether via climbing or, more often, with a bucket) that they should be trusted to care for the tree. So...even in the first 2 days, start learning about trees.
3) You don't need to show off, but decide that nobody is going to outwork you. Not only your first 2 days, but every day. Doesn't mean you are always running 100MPH...think more like the tortoise and the hare. Just don't quit moving forward. You can live 2 days without your phone. Make it easy and leave it in the truck.
4) Don't brag about your free climbing. Safety is a very, VERY high priority for most reputable companies. Not only being/acting safe, but more of a safety mindset. If I knew you were illegally) free climbing train bridges and water towers I'd have strong doubts about your safety mindset... It does sound fun, I'll admit that, but just sayn'...if you want them to have a picture of you, think about what you want them to include in that picture.
5) Respect others' property/tools. Whether the company's or the client's. Care for it like you just bought it and want to return it to the store when you are done, pretending like it was never used.
6) Have fun!!!


----------



## ATH (Mar 2, 2018)

508woodsman said:


> Thanks for all the feedback everyone, all you told me has been noted. Also, I am glad spelling is not a crucial skill in groundsman work, but i'm definitely going to use spellcheck next time I post. Trial days not Trail days, gotta watch out for those homophones.


Speaking of having fun...

I had to go back and look at your location. I would have guess the southeast, not northeast .... pronouncing trail and trial the same  Most of us don't even use the same number of syllables, let alone same vowel sounds.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 2, 2018)

Del_ said:


> Two days isn't much time to show your stuff, and if you try it will likely not go over well.
> 
> Be sure to have wood chipper protocols down pat!
> 
> ...


 Sabbath is one thing but don't show up like this or it's over before you start  http://www.smosh.com/smosh-pit/photos/21-pics-guys-ridiculously-stupid-saggy-pants


----------



## 508woodsman (Mar 3, 2018)

Excellent advice, and fooling around with a smartphone is not kosher with any sort of employer, not a problem for me leaving it in the car. 

Great point too that just because i can climb stuff doesn't make me a good tree worker, that is good to keep in mind. 

Haha and I am aware the climber can get pissed off up in the tree, my current boss is awesome but anyone can get salty up in the tree cause its pretty exhausting as well as dangerous too.

I once climbed up a tree doing some DIY limb removal with a handsaw for a family friend, it was pretty hilarious watching him and his neihbor yelling at eachother from either side of thier fence (Remember the neibor in that show Home Improvement From the 90s anyone?), but I know it is extremely exhausting, the climber needs groundsman who are very efficient, SYNCHRONICITY is key. 

The Turtle & The Hare analogy is great, and good point about mentioning that talking about illegal free climbing was not very prudent, my interviewer dug it though, he's probably less than 10 years older than me. 

Organization & being aware of everything's proper place in the truck is a great pointer too. 

Also, keeping my head down like a monk, another great point, the guys who mess with you at any job are usually testing you too see your tolerance for stress and probing for weak spots, they need to know they can rely on you, so I know the worst thing to do is get pissed off. 

Thanks again everyone & keep the thread rolling, this is a good one, i'm sure a lot of other new visitors to this site will find it useful too.


----------



## 508woodsman (Mar 3, 2018)

ATH said:


> Speaking of having fun...
> 
> I had to go back and look at your location. I would have guess the southeast, not northeast .... pronouncing trail and trial the same  Most of us don't even use the same number of syllables, let alone same vowel sounds.



I lived in Alabama for a while (one of my favorite Alabama expressions is "The Boss Man" means Boss, and right there is "Right Deyhu" and am sometimes told I sound like I come from the south.


----------



## 508woodsman (Mar 3, 2018)

jomoco said:


> Can you footlock n get around without gaffs?
> 
> Any good with a throwbag?
> 
> Jomoco


A great friend of mine could climb up a vertical tree just by wrapping his feet around the trunk and using his leg power to move himself up the tree, I tried it & its no easy task even though my buddy makes it seem like he is part squirrel. I'm decent with a throwbag, I made one by filling a sock with rocksalt & tying up the ankle with a bowline knot.


----------



## 508woodsman (Mar 3, 2018)

ATH said:


> Some good advice already given. The few that occurred to me reading the OP:
> 1) Leave your "expertise" behind. Doesn't sound like there is anything there to be the reason they are hiring you. Not that the experience isn't important, but you even recognized you are not an expert. Instead, go in with a learning attitude.
> 2) If you want to advance in your career as a climber, the most important thing to learn is about trees. (at least in my opinion). Remember, the point is NOT to climb a tree. The point is to care for (or remove) the tree. Climbing is only the tool. Too many hacks out there that think because they have the ability to get into a tree (whether via climbing or, more often, with a bucket) that they should be trusted to care for the tree. So...even in the first 2 days, start learning about trees.
> 3) You don't need to show off, but decide that nobody is going to outwork you. Not only your first 2 days, but every day. Doesn't mean you are always running 100MPH...think more like the tortoise and the hare. Just don't quit moving forward. You can live 2 days without your phone. Make it easy and leave it in the truck.
> ...


Oh yeah, I am certainly aware of safety by now, I have fallen off bridges before, almost broke my feet one time, & almost TKO'ed myself by knocking my head against a arm rail, at 26 it has finally dawned on me that I am not superman. After I told my interviewer about my climbing adventures I told him that I realized the precarious balance between risk & reward, overconfidence & being too scared. Tree work is dangerous, thats why it pays so much, same goes for electricians. Don't worry, I won't conduct myself with a big head. I know above 55 feet the best falling advice is to land head first so you don't wind up a vegetable.


----------



## 508woodsman (Mar 4, 2018)

I have been watching tree climbing videos on youtube and I did see the footlocking method, but I've never done it before. In the video they said it is very taxing on your energy and take a while to mater with begginers, it looks wicked cool though. I'll practice out in my yard. I'm taking it easy though, my potential boss said sometimes it takes a couple weeks and sometime 6 months for someone to learn enough & become proficient enough to start working up in the trees. I'll focus on being a good groundy for now, as they say its best to start from the ground up. 



jomoco said:


> Can you footlock n get around without gaffs?
> 
> Any good with a throwbag?
> 
> Jomoco


----------



## 508woodsman (Mar 4, 2018)

jomoco said:


> Can you footlock n get around without gaffs?
> 
> Any good with a throwbag?
> 
> Jomoco



DIY throwbag, a sock filled with rocksalt tied to a paracord with a bowline knot. Using this to practice out in the yard as well.


----------



## gary courtney (Mar 4, 2018)

Just give them what they pay you for! Have the same mentality a year from now if they hire you,do not fall in with grumbling employees! If 30 minute lunch do not take 35,even if the others do! Treat the equipment like you paid for it!


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 4, 2018)

508woodsman said:


> DIY throwbag, a sock filled with rocksalt tied to a paracord with a bowline knot. Using this to practice out in the yard as well.
> View attachment 637137


Lol ok for practice but don't be taking that to the job hehe unless its fruit of the looms  No seriously don't take any sock ball lol not that its a bad idea but if they don't have a throw bag or ball they probably are not much of a tree company and should have a big shot as well!


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 4, 2018)

gary courtney said:


> Just give them what they pay you for! Have the same mentality a year from now if they hire you,do not fall in with grumbling employees! If 30 minute lunch do not take 35,even if the others do! Treat the equipment like you paid for it!


Great advice, grumbling employees are to be avoided, I mean you can hear it, just don't respond with anything but I'm new here and I like my job. The grumbling will come along through the years and its not a huge deal if its just i'm sore or that job was a beotch. I have seen an employee getting mad at me before lol no biggie. I usually tell him fk that ball head mo fo and have gotten a few grins and the fact I know what he was thinking sorta hypnotizes them. If your working hard and its hot as hell it is easy to have temper when someone like me says you ain't got this **** cleaned up yet daylights wasting  It however amazes them when I help and its done in 15 minutes lol


----------



## 508woodsman (Mar 5, 2018)

Haha no way am I bringing that sock ball to work, just for practice in the yard. Yep, they are giving me a very good hourly wage so ill give them the quality of work that they paid for. Also, avoiding grubling employees is a good tip as well. Office politics don't only occur in the office, I used to work a warehouse Job & learned to steer clear of any of the drama and dissagreements that were flaring up between bosses & supervisors. Never a good idea to give off any bad vibes, especailly in dangerous work such as tree removal, we gotta be able to count on eachother.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Mar 5, 2018)

508woodsman said:


> Haha no way am I bringing that sock ball to work, just for practice in the yard. Yep, they are giving me a very good hourly wage so ill give them the quality of work that they paid for. Also, avoiding grubling employees is a good tip as well. Office politics don't only occur in the office, I used to work a warehouse Job & learned to steer clear of any of the drama and dissagreements that were flaring up between bosses & supervisors. Never a good idea to give off any bad vibes, especailly in dangerous work such as tree removal, we gotta be able to count on eachother.


I'm retired now from construction but was always training new bosses. New towns, new builds, new company, and new bosses.. My advice? Show up drunk the first day.. That way people just naturally assume you're like that, becuzz only a fool or an idiot would do that. First day and all.. If ya make it till end of shift, you're good-to-go for the rest of the build. If not, you wouldn't wanna work for somebody that doesn't have a sense of humor. No wonder I'm retired huh? Cheers. Hope the job goes well. Please don't try this. I AM a trained professional. K


----------



## cliff86 (Mar 5, 2018)

1. Show up 10min early.
2. Do what you are told.
3. Rake towards the chipper.
4. Use deodorant.


----------



## Aaron Mathewson (Mar 5, 2018)

In addition to all the good suggestions here, “walk softly and carry a big stick.” Basically along the lines of the monk thing, but more specific. You will get flack from the others as the n00b. You will have times where you will not get along with someone, sometimes for seemingly no reason. Don’t let these things get to you, try to find humorous ways to downplay yourself while commending everyone else. Try to always look positively at everything, even if you can only find 1/2 of something positive. And if someone is obviously (to you) always picking on or negative toward you, or someone else, softly and gently TALK with them about it and let them know that you don’t like how it makes you feel. Use reverse psychology here. Apologize for how you feel from the way they are treating you. TRY TO NOT POINT THE FINGER AT THEM, because if you were in their position, you would be defensive if someone did that to you. Almost any issue between coworkers can be resolved, even if it is an agreement to disagree on something.

I say these things from experience. And I have had, and been commended for, how well I got along with my workmates, especially with ones my boss knew I didn’t “jell” with. Basically if you follow the golden rule and treat everyone with respect, even if they don’t deserve any respect, everyone will value you being on the team. I have had grown men cry when they had to let me go, because the place was closing, as they hated to put me in that situation and wanted to continue working with me.

Lastly, with regards “office politics”, be loyal to the job. Not the company, not the boss, and not your coworkers. If they see you refuse to take sides, and are a voice of reason, everyone will value and respect you even more.


----------



## 508woodsman (Mar 7, 2018)

My two trial days went awesome, I got nothing but positive feedback from my supervisors & no complaints. Thanks everyone for the sound advice, i'll continue to keep it all in mind.


----------



## Aaron Mathewson (Mar 7, 2018)

So did you get the job? Or are the bosses evaluating feedback from the crew?


----------



## 508woodsman (Mar 7, 2018)

I will find out next week when one of the bosses gets back from a buisiness trip.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Mar 7, 2018)

508woodsman said:


> I will find out next week when one of the bosses gets back from a buisiness trip.


It is quite apparent you didn't take my advice.. You know now that you are going to have to show up sober everyday. I don't blame you, it's a rookie mistake. I've been known to make that perticular mistake myself. Best I can do now is say, Good job, but you've really let us drunks down. I'm at the meeting now, and this topic has come up several times. We're not banning you, cuz ya got one more chance.. This means you must keep this job to remain in good standing. Anyway.., cheers. K. Post script. You know I'm teasing, don't cha?


----------



## 508woodsman (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks again for all the advice everyone, I got hired and am into my second week of work. I love it!


----------



## ATH (Apr 2, 2018)

Great job! Keep up the hard work and keep loving it!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Apr 2, 2018)

Congrats on the new gig.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 3, 2018)

Great work keep us informed how its going.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 3, 2018)

508woodsman said:


> Oh yeah, I am certainly aware of safety by now, I have fallen off bridges before, almost broke my feet one time, & almost TKO'ed myself by knocking my head against a arm rail, at 26 it has finally dawned on me that I am not superman. After I told my interviewer about my climbing adventures I told him that I realized the precarious balance between risk & reward, overconfidence & being too scared. Tree work is dangerous, thats why it pays so much, same goes for electricians. Don't worry, I won't conduct myself with a big head. I know above 55 feet the best falling advice is to land head first so you don't wind up a vegetable.


Also; if and when your climbing, remember if you fall you are fired before you pass the second limb on your way down


----------



## ATH (Apr 3, 2018)

ropensaddle said:


> Also; if and when your climbing, remember if you fall you are fired before you pass the second limb on your way down



The company saves big $ on Worker's Comp that way..."terminated before injury occurred".


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 3, 2018)

ropensaddle said:


> Also; if and when your climbing, remember if you fall you are fired before you pass the second limb on your way down


I knew a girl that fell out of the ugly tree.. Same thing? Wait a minute.. I married that gal. Looking at her now I think she hit a few branches on the way down. Hmmmm


----------



## Aaron Mathewson (Apr 3, 2018)

Beetlejuice said:


> I knew a girl that fell out of the ugly tree.. Same thing? Wait a minute.. I married that gal. Looking at her now I think she hit a few branches on the way down. Hmmmm



But is the “wear and tear” your fault or just life?
(Beauty it in the eye of the beer holder...) [emoji12]


----------



## 508woodsman (Apr 4, 2018)

ropensaddle said:


> Also; if and when your climbing, remember if you fall you are fired before you pass the second limb on your way down


Haha last summer I worked setting up rides at the north alabama state fair, that is exactly what my boss said "if you fall you're fired, thats our insurance policy".


----------

